# [Sep 26, 2013] GONERfest (Memphis, TN)



## dprogram (Aug 27, 2013)

This is a permanent fixture in Memphis underground garage rock and punk.
http://www.goner-records.com/gonerfest/






Tickets: http://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/405652
Schedule and Lineup: http://www.goner-records.com/gonerfest/gonerfest10-schedule.php 
FAQ's:  http://www.goner-records.com/gonerfest/gonerfest10-faqs.php


----------



## dprogram (Aug 27, 2013)

MUDHONEY. WHAT THE FUCK? YEAH.


----------



## scummy1990 (Sep 27, 2013)

i went when jay reatard was still alive a few years ago wish i could go this year but not gonna make it


----------

